# Forest pines.................... The teams!!!



## Smiffy (May 19, 2018)

*old farts *
*
smiffy*
*rosecott *
*leftie*
*dave foster*
*louise a*
*grumpyjock*
*gordon taylor*
*chrisd*
*twinman*
*ray taylor*
*norman porritt*
*rich raph*
*ol' fart*
*teegirl*
*blue in munich*
*fish*
*mark langley souter*
*fragger*
*another double*
*crow*
*heavy grebo*
*2blue*
*cg26*
*dhan

**whippersnappers*
*
kraxx68*
*topoftheflop*
*slowhand*
*khamelion*
*moogie*
*virtuocity*
*jimboh*
*gb72*
*jates12*
*stevew86*
*letitrip*
*badger*
*butchercd*
*94tegsi*
*imurg*
*beezerk*
*jobr1850*
*mervswerve*
*brenc*
*radbourne2010    *
*craig machin*
*arron machin*
*dando*
*lincolnshep*


----------



## Imurg (May 19, 2018)

One year older and now a Whippersnapper....:rofl::clap:


----------



## Smiffy (May 19, 2018)

Imurg said:



			One year older and now a Whippersnapper....:rofl::clap:
		
Click to expand...

It was touch and go Mush. Choice of three, and I thought you'd prefer to be up against your brother


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 19, 2018)

Imurg said:



			One year older and now a Whippersnapper....:rofl::clap:
		
Click to expand...

Or you were dropped after the report from last year's Captain...........


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 19, 2018)

Itâ€™s ok, his handicap doesnâ€™t travel well 

Game on you peeps, hope the kids donâ€™t wet their nappies in trepidation ðŸ˜‚


----------



## virtuocity (May 19, 2018)

Nice one.  When's the doubles draw?  Any scope to pick partner?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 19, 2018)

virtuocity said:



			Nice one.  When's the doubles draw?  Any scope to pick partner?
		
Click to expand...

Depends how much you bribe your captain methinks &#128077;


----------



## slowhand (May 19, 2018)

As this is my first meet Iâ€™ll play with anybody. Just sorted out my club membership now as well so hopefully will have sorted out my official handicap before the meet


----------



## chrisd (May 19, 2018)

virtuocity said:



			Nice one.  When's the doubles draw?  Any scope to pick partner?
		
Click to expand...

You could pick Jordan Speith and would still not win Dave &#128513;


----------



## virtuocity (May 19, 2018)

chrisd said:



			You could pick Jordan Speith and would still not win Dave &#128513;
		
Click to expand...

2/2 points last year, including one off the better-looking twin.


----------



## chrisd (May 19, 2018)

virtuocity said:



			2/2 points last year, including one off the better-looking twin.
		
Click to expand...

But the ugly twin kept up his 100% record


----------



## Smiffy (May 20, 2018)

Have sorted out my pairings and groups. 
Have managed to avoid putting the same people in the same groups, so no cries of "I played with him yesterday" from my team.
Let's hope the opposing captain is of the same intelligence.........answers on a postcard


----------



## Kraxx68 (May 20, 2018)

Whippersnappers

Please let me know if you have any one you don't want to play with.... kidding.. can you let me know your handicaps. I'll check through the forum, but if its not there, just edit the below...  I've done a team list, but may change it a bit depending on handicaps, or if you have specific requests to play with someone, as I am happy if to pair people who know each other and their game well... yes I am taking this seriously this year, as it could be my last as captain!! again ha haâ€¦  if your handicaps wrong, as I've just gone from signatures, just edit...  Also, happy to change pairings, as I've lost last years list so not sure who played with who last year.

[TABLE="width: 216"]
[TR]
[TD]*KRAXX68 - 14*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]*TOPOFTHEFLOP - 13*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]*SLOWHAND - *[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]*KHAMELION - 20*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]*MOOGIE -*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]*VIRTUOCITY - 14*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]*JIMBOH -*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]*GB72 - 15*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]*JATES12 - 11*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]*STEVEW86 -*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]*LETITRIP -*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]*BADGER - 20*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]*BUTCHERCD - 14*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]*94TEGSI - 17*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]*IMURG - 8*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]*BEEZERK - 12*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]*JOBR1850 - 21*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]*MERVSWERVE -*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]*BRENC -*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]*RADBOURNE2010 - 5*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]*CRAIG MACHIN -*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]*ARRON MACHIN -*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]*DANDO - 15*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]*LINCOLNSHEP* -*21*[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]

*Cheers 

*_â€œWe may encounter many defeats but we must not be defeated.â€_​


----------



## Kraxx68 (May 20, 2018)

virtuocity said:



			Nice one.  When's the doubles draw?  Any scope to pick partner?
		
Click to expand...

if you let me know from the list who you'd prefer to play with as a partner, or who you have already played with.. I am trying to mix the teams with handicaps, but for the singles matches, I am specifically matching people who I think will make a good game = handicaps etc


----------



## Kraxx68 (May 20, 2018)

Smiffy said:



			Have sorted out my pairings and groups. 
Have managed to avoid putting the same people in the same groups, so no cries of "I played with him yesterday" from my team.
Let's hope the opposing captain is of the same intelligence.........answers on a postcard


Click to expand...

Groups done, PM'd you Smithy - may change a few if I finally get the full handicap list :thup:


----------



## SteveW86 (May 20, 2018)

Kraxx68 said:



			Groups done, PM'd you Smithy - may change a few if I finally get the full handicap list :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I'll be off 12 again this year


----------



## Kraxx68 (May 20, 2018)

SteveW86 said:



			I'll be off 12 again this year
		
Click to expand...

Sweet, cheers for that


----------



## Smiffy (May 20, 2018)

Some great looking pairings, and looks like it could be pretty tight.
Forecast is for a lot of close matches coming down the stretch.
Now all we've got to pray for is the weather.
Matches will be posted up within the next couple of days as they might be subject to a little tweaking here and there.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 20, 2018)

Smiffy said:



			Have sorted out my pairings and groups. 
Have managed to avoid putting the same people in the same groups, so no cries of "I played with him yesterday" from my team.
Let's hope the opposing captain is of the same intelligence.........answers on a postcard


Click to expand...

We not having the over dinner draw then Smiffy?


----------



## Kraxx68 (May 20, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			We not having the over dinner draw then Smiffy?
		
Click to expand...

Not this year!!

Something new for the captains to have to think about... Smithy chose his team and I have put my guys against his.. so it defo my fault if the singles go tits up this year


----------



## chrisd (May 20, 2018)

Kraxx68 said:



			Not this year!!

Something new for the captains to have to think about... Smithy chose his team and I have put my guys against his.. so it defo my fault *WHEN* the singles go tits up this year 

Click to expand...

Sorry mate but it has to be factually correct.


----------



## Kraxx68 (May 20, 2018)

chrisd said:



			Sorry mate but it has to be factually correct.
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha ha, I know who you're playing against, so don't count yer mulligans yet :ears:


----------



## Fish (May 20, 2018)

Thereâ€™s nothing better than spanking a young whippersnapper ðŸ˜³ðŸ˜œ


----------



## Kraxx68 (May 20, 2018)

Fish said:



			Thereâ€™s nothing better than spanking a young whippersnapper ï˜³ï˜œ
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha, I was going to put me up against you on the 2nd day... will have to wait and see when the teams are announced :ears:


----------



## Khamelion (May 20, 2018)

So I was in Boots  little earlier, with wor lass and I had the thought of putting a care package together for the Auld Farts......soooooo, would you prefer boots home brand incontinence pads and vitamin pills or a named brand?


----------



## Kraxx68 (May 20, 2018)

Khamelion said:



			So I was in Boots  little earlier, with wor lass and I had the thought of putting a care package together for the Auld Farts......soooooo, would you prefer boots home brand incontinence pads and vitamin pills or a named brand?
		
Click to expand...

I'm being careful here, considering I'm several months from joining the seniors tour...


----------



## Fish (May 20, 2018)

Khamelion said:



*So I was in Boots*  little earlier, with wor lass and I had the thought of putting a care package together for the Auld Farts......soooooo, would you prefer boots home brand incontinence pads and vitamin pills or a named brand?
		
Click to expand...

Buying some Baby Wipes and Nappy Rash Powder &#128540;


----------



## Dando (May 20, 2018)

Can I play off 28 please?

not fussed who Iâ€™m paired with as Iâ€™ll only see them on the tee and when Iâ€™m holding the flag on the green as Iâ€™ve ballsed up the hole


----------



## Kraxx68 (May 20, 2018)

Dando said:



			Can I play off 28 please?

not fussed who Iâ€™m paired with as Iâ€™ll only see them on the tee and when Iâ€™m holding the flag on the green as Iâ€™ve ballsed up the hole
		
Click to expand...

We playing 2019 rules already...


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 20, 2018)

Kraxx68 said:



			Ha ha, I was going to put me up against you on the 2nd day... *will have to wait and see when the teams are announced* :ears:
		
Click to expand...

Just post them up and let the trash talking begin...........


----------



## Kraxx68 (May 20, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Just post them up and let the trash talking begin........... 

Click to expand...

Ha ha, patience old man....


----------



## moogie (May 20, 2018)

Kraxx68 said:



			Ha ha, patience old man....
		
Click to expand...



You may wanna watch it captain,  pick your fights
He's a wee bit bigger than you remember...........


----------



## Kraxx68 (May 20, 2018)

moogie said:



			You may wanna watch it captain,  pick your fights
He's a wee bit bigger than you remember...........
		
Click to expand...

I got you to back me up right... right... ha ha:rofl:


----------



## 2blue (May 20, 2018)

slowhand said:



			As this is my first meet Iâ€™ll play with anybody. Just sorted out my club membership now as well so hopefully will have sorted out my official handicap before the meet
		
Click to expand...

I noticed your in Leeds ....  whereâ€™ve you joined ?


----------



## Smiffy (May 21, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			We not having the over dinner draw then Smiffy?
		
Click to expand...

We've tried to be "fair" with the teeing off times Rich, and also tried to be careful that the same people don't get drawn to play together for both rounds. Also, I have two players that want to share a buggy both rounds so it can get a little "confusing" if left to the luck of the draw as it were.
I am quite happy to leave the announcement of the singles matches until dinner on Sunday evening rather than post them on here prior to the trip though. It's a bit of fun after all!!
Rob


----------



## Kraxx68 (May 21, 2018)

Smiffy said:



			We've tried to be "fair" with the teeing off times Rich, and also tried to be careful that the same people don't get drawn to play together for both rounds. Also, I have two players that want to share a buggy both rounds so it can get a little "confusing" if left to the luck of the draw as it were.
I am quite happy to leave the announcement of the singles matches until dinner on Sunday evening rather than post them on here prior to the trip though. It's a bit of fun after all!!
Rob
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like a great idea, since there will no doubt be some tinkering from me over the next week or so on the single pairings :thup:


----------



## Smiffy (May 21, 2018)

Kraxx68 said:



			Sounds like a great idea, *since there will no doubt be some tinkering from me over the next week or so on the single pairings* :thup:
		
Click to expand...

The sign of a worried team captain. A team destined for certain annihilation. The extinction of a species.  
My selection is written in indelible ink. Set in stone you could say.
Rest easy brother farts. Your captain has spoken.


----------



## slowhand (May 21, 2018)

2blue said:



			I noticed your in Leeds ....  whereâ€™ve you joined ?
		
Click to expand...

Roundhay


----------



## Smiffy (May 21, 2018)

Have been in touch with the hotel.
They are allowing the rough to grow to "US Open" length.
Will very much suit the straighter hitting Old Farts.
Cushty


----------



## Imurg (May 21, 2018)

Smiffy said:



			Have been in touch with the hotel.
They are allowing the rough to grow to "US Open" length.
Will very much suit the straighter hitting Old Farts.
Cushty
		
Click to expand...

You seen Fragger's play recently..

Just sayin'


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 21, 2018)

Imurg said:



			You seen Fragger's play recently..

Just sayin'
		
Click to expand...

My recent form is an unknown quantity as Iâ€™ve not picked up a club for over a month.
Think I should get another 4 shots to compensate for my physical limitations.ðŸ‘

They say â€œ beware the injured golferâ€ but what about the really knackered one ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Khamelion (May 21, 2018)

Smiffy said:



			Rest easy brother farts. Your captain has spoken.
		
Click to expand...

Smiffy AKA Mr Taggert, announcing his team prior to Forrest Pines

[video=youtube_share;R6dm9rN6oTs]https://youtu.be/R6dm9rN6oTs[/video]


----------



## Khamelion (May 21, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			They say â€œ beware the injured golferâ€ but what about the really knackered one ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Golfer? GOLFER!!? REALLY???

Or to paraphrase another Blazing Saddles reference

"Golfer, I don't see no stinking golfer!!"

Have fun and play well, muwaaa haaaaaahahahahahaha


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 21, 2018)

Smiffy , Stick me and the loud trousered lizard one together in the singles

Fragger power will see him off &#128077;&#128077;&#128514;


----------



## Imurg (May 21, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Smiffy , Stick me and the loud trousered lizard one together in the singles

Fragger powerslice will see him off &#128077;&#128077;&#128514;
		
Click to expand...

Fixed


----------



## Badger (May 21, 2018)

no internet at home at the moment so only just picked up on this.

still in shock that i'm a "whippersnapper",  happy to play with anyone skipper


----------



## Kraxx68 (May 21, 2018)

Smiffy said:



			The sign of a worried team captain. A team destined for certain annihilation. The extinction of a species.  
My selection is written in indelible ink. Set in stone you could say.
Rest easy brother farts. Your captain has spoken.
		
Click to expand...

Signs of a confident captain who's happy to listen to his players and ignore their requests... :rofl:


----------



## Kraxx68 (May 21, 2018)

Badger said:



			no internet at home at the moment so only just picked up on this.

still in shock that i'm a "whippersnapper",  happy to play with anyone skipper
		
Click to expand...

No worries, teams sorted, had your handicap - look forward to meeting you and the other guys I've not met before... :thup:


----------



## Kraxx68 (May 21, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Smiffy , Stick me and the loud trousered lizard one together in the singles

Fragger power will see him off &#62541;&#62541;&#62978;
		
Click to expand...

now that would be a good pairing....


----------



## Beezerk (May 21, 2018)

Kraxx68 said:



			now that would be a good pairing....
		
Click to expand...

Yes, we need some lambs for slaughter against their big guns &#128513;


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 21, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Yes, we need some lambs for slaughter against their big guns ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

Been a while since Iâ€™ve been referred to as a â€œbig gunâ€
ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## chrisd (May 21, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Been a while since Iâ€™ve been referred to as a â€œbig gunâ€
ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Big gun ??

 Shows you shouldn't rely on predictive text ðŸ˜


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 21, 2018)

Imurg said:



			You seen Fragger's play recently..

Just sayin'
		
Click to expand...

He's that wide he'll find the next fairway. :thup:


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 21, 2018)

Smiffy said:



			We've tried to be "fair" with the teeing off times Rich, and also tried to be careful that the same people don't get drawn to play together for both rounds. Also, I have two players that want to share a buggy both rounds so it can get a little "confusing" if left to the luck of the draw as it were.
I am quite happy to leave the announcement of the singles matches until dinner on Sunday evening rather than post them on here prior to the trip though. It's a bit of fun after all!!
Rob
		
Click to expand...

Fully understand Rob; tall order keeping 48 golfers happy.  :mmm:

I quite enjoyed the after dinner draw, but keeping the it quiet & announcing it over dinner seems like an ideal compromise. :thup:

You're wasted flogging motors, you should be in politics........ :rofl:


----------



## Beezerk (May 21, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Been a while since Iâ€™ve been referred to as a â€œbig gunâ€
ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚
I wasn't referring to you as such, more trying to get the captain to look at his tactics ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Imurg (May 22, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Been a while since Iâ€™ve been referred to as a â€œbig gunâ€
ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...




Beezerk said:



			ðŸ˜‚
I wasn't referring to you as such, more trying to get the captain to look at his tactics ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

Shot down in flames....call the ambulance!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 22, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			ðŸ˜‚
I wasn't referring to you as such, more trying to get the captain to look at his tactics ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

Tactics? No evidence of tactics last time, he knows how to lose and was very gracious in defeat ( well he had little choice, the Pharts were whooping and trying to get BIM (last years emergency skipper)in the dentists chair â€”â€”not easy) ðŸ˜‚ðŸ‘


----------



## 2blue (May 22, 2018)

2blue said:



			I noticed your in Leeds ....  whereâ€™ve you joined ?
		
Click to expand...




slowhand said:



			Roundhay
		
Click to expand...

Oh... the 9-holer?  I thought the Club had disbanded but the course still there..... 'cos we got half a doz or so move on to us.


----------



## chrisd (May 22, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Tactics? No evidence of tactics last time, he knows how to lose and was very gracious in defeat ( well he had little choice, the Pharts were whooping and trying to get BIM (last years emergency skipper)in the dentists chair â€”â€”not easy) ðŸ˜‚ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

...... and the Whippers Captain into the electric chair ðŸ‘


----------



## slowhand (May 22, 2018)

2blue said:



			Oh... the 9-holer?  I thought the Club had disbanded but the course still there..... 'cos we got half a doz or so move on to us.
		
Click to expand...

No, one of the members has taken it over so it's in the midst of a bit of an upheaval, but for the amount I play, and from what I currently want from a club (get a handicap, get a regular game maybe once month), it's just what I need. Since teh green fees are paid to the council, I only need to pay for how much I play. If I was to join your place (which I have played several times - good course), I would be paying about Â£100 a round!


----------



## slowhand (May 22, 2018)

So when do we get to know the fourball pairings and match ups?


----------



## anotherdouble (May 22, 2018)

slowhand said:



			So when do we get to know the fourball pairings and match ups?
		
Click to expand...

Have patience young golfer. Obi one sniffy will share the force to all trainee Jedi when the masters have been told


----------



## Kraxx68 (May 22, 2018)

slowhand said:



			So when do we get to know the fourball pairings and match ups?
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™ve given Smithy the Whippers pairings & Iâ€™m happy with them - singles may change by Sunday 16th June when they will be announced ðŸ˜


----------



## rosecott (May 22, 2018)

anotherdouble said:



			Have patience young golfer. Obi one sniffy will share the force to all trainee Jedi when the masters have been told
		
Click to expand...

It's a good job you are on our side after calling the master Sniffy.


----------



## Smiffy (May 23, 2018)

slowhand said:



			So when do we get to know the fourball pairings and match ups?
		
Click to expand...

Here you go mush...........

*BETTERBALL MATCHES:  PINES & BEECHES 13.44*
*
MATCH 1     SMIFFY & RAY TAYLOR v KRAXX68 & RADBOURNE2010*
*MATCH 2     BLUE IN MUNICH & CHRISD v MOOGIE & TOPOFTHEFLOP*
*MATCH 3     LEFTIE & NORMAN PORRITT  v KHAMELION & VIRTUOCITY*
*MATCH 4    TWINMAN & CROW v BEEZERK & 94TEGSI*
*MATCH 5    TEEGIRL & JOHN GLOVER v IMURG & JOBR1850*
*MATCH 6    LOUISE A & GRUMPYJOCK v DANDO & CRAIG MACHIN*
*MATCH 7    OL' FART & HEAVY GREBO v STEVEW86 & ARRON MACHIN*
*MATCH 8    DHAN & FISH v GB72 &  LETITRIP*
*MATCH 9    MARK LANGLEY SOUTER & FRAGGER v JATES12 & JIMBOH*
*MATCH 10  ANOTHER DOUBLE & DAVE FOSTER v MERVSWERVE & SLOWHAND*
*MATCH 11  2BLUE & CG26 v BADGER & BRENC*
*MATCH 12  ROSECOTT & GORDON TAYLOR v BUTCHERCD & LINCOLNSHEP*


----------



## 2blue (May 23, 2018)

slowhand said:



			No, one of the members has taken it over so it's in the midst of a bit of an upheaval, but for the amount I play, and from what I currently want from a club (get a handicap, get a regular game maybe once month), it's just what I need. Since teh green fees are paid to the council, I only need to pay for how much I play. If I was to join your place (which I have played several times - good course), I would be paying about Â£100 a round!
		
Click to expand...

Oh..  that's good news. Roundhay is where so many of us started our golf....  great set-up. So much choice in N Leeds to suit everyones needs.


----------



## Kraxx68 (May 23, 2018)

Smiffy said:



			Here you go mush...........

*BETTERBALL MATCHES:  PINES & BEECHES 13.44*
*
MATCH 1     SMIFFY & RAY TAYLOR v KRAXX68 & RADBOURNE2010*
*MATCH 2     BLUE IN MUNICH & CHRISD v MOOGIE & TOPOFTHEFLOP*
*MATCH 3     LEFTIE & NORMAN PORRITT  v KHAMELION & VIRTUOCITY*
*MATCH 4    TWINMAN & CROW v BEEZERK & 94TEGSI*
*MATCH 5    TEEGIRL & JOHN GLOVER v IMURG & JOBR1850*
*MATCH 6    LOUISE A & GRUMPYJOCK v DANDO & CRAIG MACHIN*
*MATCH 7    OL' FART & HEAVY GREBO v STEVEW86 & ARRON MACHIN*
*MATCH 8    DHAN & FISH v GB72 &  LETITRIP*
*MATCH 9    MARK LANGLEY SOUTER & FRAGGER v JATES12 & JIMBOH*
*MATCH 10  ANOTHER DOUBLE & DAVE FOSTER v MERVSWERVE & SLOWHAND*
*MATCH 11  2BLUE & CG26 v BADGER & BRENC*
*MATCH 12  ROSECOTT & GORDON TAYLOR v BUTCHERCD & LINCOLNSHEP*

Click to expand...

Gladiators Ready.....

â€œ â€œThere is no â€˜Iâ€™ in team but there is in win.â€
​


----------



## anotherdouble (May 23, 2018)

Swerving Merv pistols at dawn mate. Be good to catch up after Turnberry. Looking forward to the match mate


----------



## Merv_swerve (May 23, 2018)

anotherdouble said:



			Swerving Merv pistols at dawn mate. Be good to catch up after Turnberry. Looking forward to the match mate
		
Click to expand...

&#128076;&#128077;
Looking forward to it mate.


----------



## slowhand (May 23, 2018)

2blue said:



			Oh..  that's good news. Roundhay is where so many of us started our golf....  great set-up. So much choice in N Leeds to suit everyones needs.
		
Click to expand...

Just after may last post they posted on Facebook about them beginning a refurb, and saying there was going to be a relaunch party, so things are definitely happening


----------



## Beezerk (May 23, 2018)

Breaking News!
Whippers captain in â€œpicks himself with best player againâ€ shocker ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Khamelion (May 23, 2018)

Suppose now this is getting real, I'd better go start and do some practice.


----------



## slowhand (May 23, 2018)

*MATCH 10  ANOTHER DOUBLE & DAVE FOSTER v MERVSWERVE & SLOWHAND*

Looking forward to playing with you guys.


----------



## Beezerk (May 23, 2018)

slowhand said:



*MATCH 10  ANOTHER DOUBLE & DAVE FOSTER v MERVSWERVE & SLOWHAND*

Looking forward to playing with you guys.
		
Click to expand...

Merv is a legend mate, he carried me at Seaton Carew anyway &#128559;


----------



## Kraxx68 (May 23, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Breaking News!
Whippers captain in â€œpicks himself with best player againâ€ shocker ï˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Captains pick - we need to redeem ourselves for this match ðŸ‘


----------



## butchercd (May 23, 2018)

So with the new Ryder Cup style singles pairing being decided by the captains in mind. If there was a certain old fart who happened to play at my home course that I'm sure would be up for a match, would it possible to arrange?

I would have to make sure I wear earplugs to drown out the constant droning nonsense that he comes out with as his senility approaches, but I think it would be fun


----------



## chrisd (May 23, 2018)

butchercd said:



			So with the new Ryder Cup style singles pairing being decided by the captains in mind. If there was a certain old fart who happened to play at my home course that I'm sure would be up for a match, would it possible to arrange?

I would have to make sure I wear earplugs to drown out the constant droning nonsense that he comes out with as his senility approaches, but I think it would be fun 

Click to expand...

Git !

&#128522;


----------



## butchercd (May 23, 2018)

Is that a yes then?



chrisd said:



			Git !

&#62986;
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Beezerk (May 23, 2018)

Kraxx68 said:



			Captains pick - we need to redeem ourselves for this match &#128077;
		
Click to expand...

I'm a great believer in learning from your mistakes and not making the same mistake twice &#128513;


----------



## chrisd (May 23, 2018)

butchercd said:



			Is that a yes then?
		
Click to expand...

Why not!


----------



## Leftie (May 23, 2018)

chrisd said:



			Why not!
		
Click to expand...

Old Farts 1 up already then


----------



## butchercd (May 23, 2018)

No chance. All I have to do between now and Forest Pines is convince Chris to swap clubs (possibly twice) and point is mine!

@Chris, have you seen the new shinys?



Leftie said:



			Old Farts 1 up already then 

Click to expand...


----------



## Kraxx68 (May 23, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			I'm a great believer in learning from your mistakes and not making the same mistake twice &#62977;
		
Click to expand...

Maybe next year &#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;


----------



## Kraxx68 (May 23, 2018)

Khamelion said:



			Suppose now this is getting real, I'd better go start and do some practice.
		
Click to expand...

im free 6pm for 11 holes Thurs or Friday Dave


----------



## Fish (May 23, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			I'm a great believer in learning from your mistakes and not making the same mistake twice &#128513;
		
Click to expand...

So your staying on your own fairways this year, are you :mmm:

:whoo:


----------



## Beezerk (May 23, 2018)

Fish said:



			So your staying on your own fairways this year, are you :mmm:

:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

&#128514;
I'm not going to try and take that dogleg on this year &#128559; besides I'll hopefully have drawn you in the singles &#128031;&#127869;


----------



## Dando (May 23, 2018)

I can't wait to spend more time in the trees than on the fairways again!


----------



## Smiffy (May 23, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			&#62978;
I'm not going to try and take that dogleg on this year &#63023; besides I'll hopefully have drawn you in the singles &#62495;&#62333;
		
Click to expand...

The odds on that happening were 23/1


----------



## chrisd (May 23, 2018)

butchercd said:



			No chance. All I have to do between now and Forest Pines is convince Chris to swap clubs (possibly twice) and point is mine!

@Chris, have you seen the new shinys?
		
Click to expand...

My old shineys (well 6 months old) shot 36 points today in the monthly Stableford and was leading when I left  at 5.30pm - sure you want to do battle??


----------



## Khamelion (May 23, 2018)

No more trash talking from me, I wish the auld farts well and may the best team win.


----------



## virtuocity (May 23, 2018)

Khamelion said:



			No more trash talking from me, I wish the auld farts well and may the best team win.
		
Click to expand...

Have you got a strong back? &#128549;


----------



## SteveW86 (May 23, 2018)

HeavyGrebo will be quaking in his boots after the ass whooping he got last year in the 4BBB


----------



## Khamelion (May 23, 2018)

virtuocity said:



			Have you got a strong back? &#128549;
		
Click to expand...

Been doing press ups every night.


----------



## Fish (May 23, 2018)

Khamelion said:



			Been doing press ups every night.
		
Click to expand...

On the green with the flag removed &#128540;


----------



## butchercd (May 23, 2018)

I had 38 week before last, so yeah I'm good.....




chrisd said:



			My old shineys (well 6 months old) shot 36 points today in the monthly Stableford and was leading when I left  at 5.30pm - sure you want to do battle??
		
Click to expand...


----------



## anotherdouble (May 23, 2018)

slowhand said:



*MATCH 10  ANOTHER DOUBLE & DAVE FOSTER v MERVSWERVE & SLOWHAND*

Looking forward to playing with you guys.
		
Click to expand...

And with you Mr Clapton


----------



## chrisd (May 23, 2018)

butchercd said:



			I had 38 week before last, so yeah I'm good.....
		
Click to expand...

That's just so "yesterday" cos I had 39  couple of weeks ago. 

Anyway you'll not hear my chat as, if true to form,  you'll be on adjoining fairways more often than not &#128522;


----------



## Smiffy (May 24, 2018)

Just a little "reminder".............. please remember to bring a red and a blue shirt with you.
Old Farts in Blue on Sunday, Red on Monday, Whippersnappers the opposite (just for the thick amongst you)...


----------



## 2blue (May 24, 2018)

SteveW86 said:



			HeavyGrebo will be quaking in his boots after the ass whooping he got last year in the 4BBB
		
Click to expand...

That wonâ€™t be happening with HGâ€™s new partner, Bali (Oâ€™l Fart)
Be warned! ðŸ˜œ


----------



## Khamelion (Jun 4, 2018)

virtuocity said:



			Have you got a strong back? &#128549;
		
Click to expand...

My back is knackered, the return of the reverse pivot and massive slice was the last straw.

Got a lesson tomorrow in the hope Brian can get me sorted, then got just under two weeks to put into practice what I'm told. At the moment I'm not to optimistic.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 4, 2018)

Khamelion said:



			My back is knackered, the return of the reverse pivot and massive slice was the last straw.

Got a lesson tomorrow in the hope Brian can get me sorted, then got just under two weeks to put into practice what I'm told. At the moment I'm not to optimistic.
		
Click to expand...

If you end up playing Fragger then at least you'll have someone to talk to......:thup:


----------



## Fish (Jun 4, 2018)

Imurg said:



			If you end up playing Fragger then at least you'll have someone to talk to......:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Along with the &#128063;&#128063;&#128063;&#128063;


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jun 4, 2018)

Sorry Iâ€™m misding it this year. Hope you all have a cracking time.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 6, 2018)

*I've just had a phone call from Forest Pines Pro Shop regarding buggies.
If anybody wants one, please call the pro shop directly, and as soon as possible, as they are running short of them.
Direct number for the pro shop is 01652 601718.
You have been warned!!!
*


----------



## rosecott (Jun 6, 2018)

I'm booked.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 6, 2018)

rosecott said:



			I'm booked.
		
Click to expand...

Surprise surprise, have a good one JIM :cheers: :thup:


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jun 7, 2018)

A La Barmy Army attire...:thup: 
	



Smiffy said:



			Just a little "reminder".............. please remember to bring a red and a blue shirt with you.
Old Farts in Blue on Sunday, Red on Monday, Whippersnappers the opposite (just for the thick amongst you)...

Click to expand...


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jun 7, 2018)

Like taking Werthers Original from a pensioner :rofl:



virtuocity said:



			2/2 points last year, including one off the better-looking twin.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jun 7, 2018)

You got a new trolley, with a brake for this trip...? 


Badger said:



			no internet at home at the moment so only just picked up on this.

still in shock that i'm a "whippersnapper",  happy to play with anyone skipper
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jun 7, 2018)

You drafted in another 'mate' again this year Rob? Early night for me after Woodhall Spa beats me up on Sat...:cheers: 


Smiffy said:



			Here you go mush...........

*BETTERBALL MATCHES:  PINES & BEECHES 13.44*
*
MATCH 1     SMIFFY & RAY TAYLOR v KRAXX68 & RADBOURNE2010*
*MATCH 2     BLUE IN MUNICH & CHRISD v MOOGIE & TOPOFTHEFLOP*
*MATCH 3     LEFTIE & NORMAN PORRITT  v KHAMELION & VIRTUOCITY*
*MATCH 4    TWINMAN & CROW v BEEZERK & 94TEGSI*
*MATCH 5    TEEGIRL & JOHN GLOVER v IMURG & JOBR1850*
*MATCH 6    LOUISE A & GRUMPYJOCK v DANDO & CRAIG MACHIN*
*MATCH 7    OL' FART & HEAVY GREBO v STEVEW86 & ARRON MACHIN*
*MATCH 8    DHAN & FISH v GB72 &  LETITRIP*
*MATCH 9    MARK LANGLEY SOUTER & FRAGGER v JATES12 & JIMBOH*
*MATCH 10  ANOTHER DOUBLE & DAVE FOSTER v MERVSWERVE & SLOWHAND*
*MATCH 11  2BLUE & CG26 v BADGER & BRENC*
*MATCH 12  ROSECOTT & GORDON TAYLOR v BUTCHERCD & LINCOLNSHEP*

Click to expand...


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 7, 2018)

Radbourne2010 said:



			You drafted in another 'mate' again this year Rob? Early night for me after Woodhall Spa beats me up on Sat...:cheers: 

Click to expand...

He's just come back from Turkey. Had a hole in one on day one.......
He is my accuracy man, I go for distance.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jun 8, 2018)

Sounds like you & me will enjoy a stroll through the Pines together next Sunday... 



Smiffy said:



			He's just come back from Turkey. Had a hole in one on day one.......
He is my accuracy man, I go for distance.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 9, 2018)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Sounds like you & me will enjoy a stroll through the Pines together next Sunday...
		
Click to expand...

Can we hold hands?????


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 16, 2018)

Going to need extra support from my team members....
Working today, thought I'd iron my shirts for the matches this morning as I won't get time tomorrow.
Iron was taking a nose dive off the ironing board and without thinking I grabbed it to save it. Burnt three of the fingers on my left hand.
Now everybody who has played with me before knows that I am a "feel" player, and need my left hand for those precise little knock down shots, or to throttle back on a tight fairway.
I'm struggling!!
Took me 3 hours to type this.
Come on lads. Gird your loins.


----------



## Fish (Jun 16, 2018)

Iâ€™m taking no prisoners...........Once more unto the breach dear friends, once more........


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 16, 2018)

Fish said:



			Iâ€™m taking no prisoners...........Once more unto the breach dear friends, once more........
		
Click to expand...

Love it Robin. Love it. You are the Ian Poulter of Coventry.
Much better looking too.......  











Got that ironing has affected my eyes


----------



## srixon 1 (Jun 16, 2018)

Smiffy said:



			Going to need extra support from my team members....
Working today, thought I'd iron my shirts for the matches this morning as I won't get time tomorrow.
Iron was taking a nose dive off the ironing board and without thinking I grabbed it to save it. Burnt three of the fingers on my left hand.
Now everybody who has played with me before knows that I am a "feel" player, and need my left hand for those precise little knock down shots, or to throttle back on a tight fairway.
I'm struggling!!
Took me 3 hours to type this.
Come on lads. Gird your loins.
		
Click to expand...

My wife won't let me near the iron for reasons such as this. Hope you get some feel back for the weekend.


----------



## virtuocity (Jun 16, 2018)

Knob


----------



## Imurg (Jun 16, 2018)

virtuocity said:



			Knob
		
Click to expand...

Fortunately it doesn't sound as if that was involved...that would take some doing....


----------



## Leftie (Jun 16, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Fortunately it doesn't sound as if that was involved...that would take some beating....
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Leftie (Jun 16, 2018)

Hey Smiffy.  What's this iron of which you speak?  A new type of device from Apple?


----------



## Crow (Jun 16, 2018)

Leftie said:



			Hey Smiffy.  What's this iron of which you speak?  A new type of device from Apple?
		
Click to expand...

I find that the flatter sole of the driver makes a better job of my shirts compared to my irons.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 16, 2018)

Just had some putting practice, oh my, I hope my opponents are generous with the gimmes &#128514;


----------



## Fish (Jun 16, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Just had some putting practice, oh my, I hope my opponents are generous with the gimmes &#128514;
		
Click to expand...

No gimmies......






















Now &#128540;&#128514;&#9971;&#65039;


----------



## GB72 (Jun 16, 2018)

After a bit of rain this morning the lincolnshire weather is fine. Similar forecast for tomorrow abd a bright sunny 23 degrees on Monday


----------



## Crow (Jun 16, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Just had some putting practice, oh my, I hope my opponents are generous with the gimmes &#128514;
		
Click to expand...

Noted.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 16, 2018)

Crow said:



			Noted. 

Click to expand...

I like your style fellow fart.


----------



## Fish (Jun 16, 2018)

GB72 said:



			After a bit of rain this morning the lincolnshire weather is fine. Similar forecast for tomorrow abd a bright sunny 23 degrees on Monday
		
Click to expand...

Thereâ€™s only going to be doom & gloom in your corner when Dhan & I dampen any rays of expectations from you and your partner, weâ€™re going to extinguish all living life from your bodies so much so youâ€™ll feel like a punch bag, youâ€™ll be praying for some lightening to bring a quicker end to the mauling being inflicted ðŸ¥Š ðŸ…ðŸŒšâš¡ï¸ðŸ˜œðŸ˜‚


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 16, 2018)

Fish said:



			Thereâ€™s only going to be doom & gloom in your corner when Dhan & I dampen any rays of expectations from you and your partner, weâ€™re going to extinguish all living life from your bodies so much so youâ€™ll feel like a punch bag, youâ€™ll be praying for some lightening to bring a quicker end to the mauling being inflicted ðŸ¥Š ðŸ…ðŸŒšâš¡ï¸ðŸ˜œðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

So no gimmies then ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜Ž


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 16, 2018)

Fish said:



			Thereâ€™s only going to be doom & gloom in your corner when Dhan & I dampen any rays of expectations from you and your partner, weâ€™re going to extinguish all living life from your bodies so much so youâ€™ll feel like a punch bag, youâ€™ll be praying for some lightening to bring a quicker end to the mauling being inflicted ï¥Š ï…ïŒšâš¡ï¸ï˜œï˜‚
		
Click to expand...

I know!!! Let's have a yellow ball competition. And you can take it on the 1st Robin.
:whoo:


----------



## GB72 (Jun 16, 2018)

Fish said:



			Thereâ€™s only going to be doom & gloom in your corner when Dhan & I dampen any rays of expectations from you and your partner, weâ€™re going to extinguish all living life from your bodies so much so youâ€™ll feel like a punch bag, youâ€™ll be praying for some lightening to bring a quicker end to the mauling being inflicted ðŸ¥Š ðŸ…ðŸŒšâš¡ï¸ðŸ˜œðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Imurg (Jun 16, 2018)

GB72 said:



View attachment 25092

Click to expand...

It's nerves Greg..
They know they're struggling already so they're trying to go all Braveheart on us......
#alltalkandnotrousers


----------



## Fish (Jun 16, 2018)

Imurg said:



			It's nerves Greg..
They know they're struggling already so they're trying to go all Braveheart on us.....
		
Click to expand...





:ears:


----------



## Imurg (Jun 16, 2018)

Happy to oblige.
A 9 iron without vaseline Sir..?:mmm:


----------

